# I need some help with this one!?! 1960's Firestone...?



## LaRissa Daugherty (Aug 11, 2011)

This is a rusty one!

Serial # is 'D237756' Has 'SE' above this number
Bendex break has 'Made in U.S.A' abbove Bendex
Seat has 'TROXEL' stamped in it
** No other marking that are thought to be orignail to the bike

The hand grips have markings that say 'Hunt Wilbe Corp'
The tires not the rims say 'Coast-kING-SAFE FLEX BY US RUBBER NYLON FITS 24X2.125' but is a '24x1.25' tire


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes it does appear to be of early '60's vintage. Not sure what cycle manufacturer made it tho- The 24" x 2.125 tires can be located thru people here or E-Bay possibly. Just indicate what you are needing, and I'm sure you'll get some response... bri. Oh, and Welcome to the CABE!!!!!


----------



## LaRissa Daugherty (Aug 11, 2011)

*Hummm*

Im not looking for parts. I just want to know year and other info. I do know that firestone's was just a lable... I just would to narrow all my wounder becuse I do have the serial numbers. nothing says Schwinn, Murry, Huffy just nothing!  Im guessing the year because of the chain sprokets looks like some other 60's I have glanced at.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 11, 2011)

looks murray made 60s


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Aug 12, 2011)

The rear drop outs and the SE make me think its a Snyder built bike. Rollfast badged Firestone.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 12, 2011)

ZZ3Malibu said:


> The rear drop outs and the SE make me think its a Snyder built bike. Rollfast badged Firestone.




Absolutely! This style frame was introduced in 1959. I have a chrome framed 26" version. 



There isn't any serial # info for Snyder built bikes. Sometime in the mid-late 60s, they switched from metal badges to decals, and switched from the Murray-esque chainring to a 3 spoke design.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Aug 13, 2011)

3 blade type chainring


----------

